# Dog poops by food bowl.



## scout22 (Nov 2, 2010)

We have two dogs, Carly and Maggie. They both eat in the mud room after being taken outside to go potty. Both are potty trained and 3 yrs old except Carly likes to poop in the house if she can. Lately we take her out, she does her thing, comes back in to eat, then the second she takes the last bit squeezes a poo out, even though she just went. She will never just do this if we are watching, always waits till we aren't looking. She also does the same thing in my parents room. To us it seems very defiant or territorial, but she is so sneaky we never catch her. We closed off my parents room for a couple months, and she went a week with out going, the mud room door is always closed when they aren't eating in it.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

This is an easy fix. Supervise your dog in the house so that she doesn't get a chance to go. If you know she wants to, take her out right after her meal and reward her for going outside. If she's going inside then she is not housetrained and needs work in that department. Don't just leave them to go and poo as they wish though.


----------



## scout22 (Nov 2, 2010)

She is potty trained, if those rooms are closed off she goes outside. Plus she has a dog door, and goes potty on command and gets plenty of treats for going outside.. Also I don't understand "Don't just leave them to go and poo as they wish though." what this means? If it means putting her in a crate, that would have to be all day, or I would have to follow her all day. Plus she only does this when we are home, we can be gone for 8 hrs without any accidents. To me it seems more territorial.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

scout22 said:


> She is potty trained, if those rooms are closed off she goes outside. Plus she has a dog door, and goes potty on command and gets plenty of treats for going outside.. Also I don't understand "Don't just leave them to go and poo as they wish though." what this means? If it means putting her in a crate, that would have to be all day, or I would have to follow her all day. Plus she only does this when we are home, we can be gone for 8 hrs without any accidents. To me it seems more territorial.


I can almost assure you it's not being territorial. Dogs pee (usually males) to mark "territories" but I've never heard of them pooping. 

If she has accidents inside then she is not, by definition, housetrained.

What I mean is you need to SUPERVISE her if you know she'll go in the house. You have to treat her like a puppy and go back to square one. If you can be there to watch her, she does get crated. You need to prevent the situation from being able to happen or you won't be able to end it. 

Try taking her out right after she eats when you know she wants to go. Let her go, reward, bring her back inside and WATCH her. If she looks like she's about to go again, take her back out and wait for her to go. If you know she's going to go or wants to, but doesn't outside, bring her in and crate her for 15 minutes then take her right back out.


----------



## scout22 (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok, so what if she starts pooping as she is finishing her last bite, In the mornings when she is eating I can't sit there and watch them all the time if I am trying to get to school. Plus she pooped outside 5 min before. I do supervise her, but she waits till I leave for one second. Plus what gets me is the fact she is doing it by her food bowl. It is like she wants the other dog to leave, so she can have her food. Plus this didn't happen before we got a second dog 2 months ago. In the bedroom we haves that door closed, and she has no accidents there. We prevented any accidents for over 6 months, until my parents didn't want their bedroom door closed, and the new dog came along.


----------

